
My verdict on the Scala language - mshafrir
http://creativekarma.com/ee.php/weblog/comments/my_verdict_on_the_scala_language/
======
al3x
The verdict that idiomatic Scala is unreadable is questionable. One could say
the same about most any language, save Python.

I wouldn't let this piece color your perceptions of Scala. It's evolved a ton
since early 2008, and it's too deep a language to fully appreciate in a few
hours of experimenting.

------
jbellis
From Jan 2008.

~~~
gcv
Yes, this article is very outdated. With regard to the documentation concern,
Odersky's Scala book has been out for a while, and I have been skimming it. It
seems very thorough and easy to read, full of good examples.

------
jimbokun
"Another issue that might change, but probably won’t change enough, is mixing
Scala and Java. While it certainly can be done, it’s not easy except in the
(admittedly important) case of Scala calling Java."

Has this situation improved at all since the language was written?

~~~
papaf
I find mixing Scala and Java trivial and my Java is weak. I really don't
understand the authors problems.

Edit: Maven does a good job of building mixed Java/Scala systems.

~~~
jrockway
Same; I don't know much Java, but I was able to write an Android / Scala app
this weekend without any major problems. (OK, my computer won't recognize my
phone and I can't install the app. But it works in the emulator.)

(Scala was probably the easiest language I have ever learned. No new concepts
or syntax, just Java with some FP stuff and traits. Basically, everything Java
was meant to be and should have been.

But it's really an imperative / OO language with the ability to do FP -- the
standard library is not set up for pure FP like Haskell's. For that reason, I
continue to prefer Haskell... but if Java compat is necessary, it's a great
language.)

